# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Onde - Puzzle platformer méditatif

## Grhyll

*Onde*
Attrapez une onde et surfez sur le son dans ce platformer relaxant. Laissez-vous porter par des ambiances éthérées dans ses paysages abstraits, au rythme de de bulles sonores apaisantes, au cours de ce voyage méditatif.




Et surtout wishlistez le jeuuuuuuu  :^_^:  https://store.steampowered.com/app/1676910/Onde/



*============ Version précédente : =============*

*oQo*

Faites chanter les ondes...
oQo est un puzzle platformer apaisant. 
Créez des ondes aux effets variés pour vous déplacer à leur surface, et passer de l'une à l'autre tandis qu'elles s'épanouissent et disparaissent...
Tracez des chemins hypnotiques et éphémères, et laissez vous guider par la musique relaxante de cet univers au long de votre quête spirituelle.

...mais surtout, *testez notre démo en ligne* \o/ 




  






*============ POST ORIGINAL =============*
Salut à tous !

Me revoilà avec un nouveau projet, sur lequel je suis depuis quelques mois avec deux amis.
Ca s'appelle *oQo*, c'est du puzzle game minimaliste, avec ambiance relaxante, à la clé, et je suis prêt à le prouver avec gif :



Si ça vous attire, je vous invite à essayer le prototype par vous-même, on recherche activement des feedbacks ! Ca dure entre 10 et 30 minutes en fonction de votre passion pour les puzzle games.

C'est jouable ici ! (Prototype, en aucun cas une version finale !)

On a un petit teaser, si jamais vous voulez en voir un peu plus avant de vous y risquer :




Et enfin, si le coeur vous en dit (c'est très apprécié !), vous pouvez vous fendre d'un like ou d'un follow  ::): 

Je le répète, on est avides de retours, donc n'hésitez pas !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Le concept est vraiment chouette.

J'avoue ne pas être allé jusqu'au bout, j'ai rage quit. 
La musique zen cache un jeu d'une violence extrême: je ne sais pas si c'est le but mais j'ai trouvé certains timings assez serrés.

Projet liké, je ne manquerai pas de suivre vos progrès  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Merci d'avoir testé  ::):  C'est pas fait pour être ultra-violent, même si on voulait conserver un peu de challenges par moment. Du coup si tu as trouvé d'une violence extrême, c'est potentiellement que c'est pas bien équilibré :/ Comment jugerais-tu tes compétences habituelles de joueur de puzzle game ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Alors je ne suis pas un puzzle gamer chevronné, mais je me débrouille plutôt bien dans les jeux en général. Donc on va dire niveau moyen.

Le niveau ou j'ai coincé c'est pas longtemps après une séquence très rapide. J'aurai du faire un screenshot j’essaierai d'y penser la prochaine fois.
Je ne sais pas si j'ai échoué faute de prise de recul pour trouver la bonne solution ou si c'est l'enchainement qui était trop délicat. 

J'avais l'impression que le délai ou on survit sans être sur une onde était très court. Est-il censé être identique dans tous les niveaux ou peut-il varier ?

----------


## Grhyll

Je me suis dit après coup que tu étais quand même loin d'être débutant en matière de puzzle game, vu que ton projet est quand même pas mal puzzle lui-même ^^'
Je pense savoir à quel niveau tu as bloqué, si c'est bien lui c'est effectivement le plus difficile du proto, il faut bien enchaîner les ondes. On voulait le garder un peu "challengeant", mais pas au point de faire abandonner, donc si on a d'autres retours dans ce sens, il y a des chances qu'on le simplifie un peu  ::):  En tout cas le délai de survie à la disparition d'une onde est le même partout d'un point de vue purement logique, mais c'est possible que ça donne l'impression de varier en fonction de la vitesse ou de la portée de l'onde !

----------


## Marmottas

Pas encore testé (mais ça ne saurait tarder car téléchargé) mais vous n'avez pas un risque de confusion avec celui-ci : http://store.steampowered.com/app/367570/?l=french
(c'est la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé)

----------


## Grhyll

On est tombés sur ce jeu pas longtemps après avoir fait notre propre choix, ce qui incluait nom de domaine, comptes sociaux, etc... Du coup c'est clair que c'est pas top, il y a plusieurs ressemblances, mais on s'est dit que les deux étaient quand même suffisamment différents pour que ça ne pose pas de problème. Les deux noms sonnent quand même différemment, et au niveau du gameplay on est sur deux intentions assez éloignées (jeu hardcore ultra rapide de réflexes vs jeu de puzzle un peu plus relax). J'espère qu'on aura pas de souci, je compte un peu sur le fait que oO comme oQo sont des petits jeux indés, et que ça serait bête de se tirer dans les pattes entre petit développeurs. Faut juste espérer que le dev d'oO n'aille pas penser qu'on a volontairement choisi notre jeu pour lui "voler" des joueurs.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Peut-être qu'en engageant le dialogue maintenant avec eux, y'a moyen de clarifier avant l'incident diplomatique :P et pourquoi pas faire un "partenariat" en conseillant l'un ou l'autre suivant les préférences des joueurs, eux vous recommande pour se détendre après une session de leur jeu, et vous l'inverse :P 

Sinon il faudra que je test, je suis pas sûr d'avoir compris le gameplay, faut balader la petite boule sur les ondes?

----------


## Louck

> Pas encore testé (mais ça ne saurait tarder car téléchargé) mais vous n'avez pas un risque de confusion avec celui-ci : http://store.steampowered.com/app/367570/?l=french
> (c'est la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé)


Personnellement après avoir vu le jeu sur Steam, même s'il y a une ressemblance graphique et dans le style, la finition et l'objectif sont totalement différents: le jeu sur Steam est une sorte de runner alors que le jeu de Grhyll est plus un puzzle-game dont les mécanismes du jeu ont un rapport avec le son (selon le trailer, je n'ai pas encore testé le jeu).

----------


## Grhyll

Voilà, je pars surtout sur cette piste, à savoir que malgré les similarités, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de préjudice. Du coup en toute honnêteté, je ne pense pas contacter le dev d'oO, non seulement parce qu'il y a de fortes chances qu'il n'entende jamais parler d'oQo, mais aussi parce que si je le contacte pour essayer de régler ça à l'amiable et qu'il le prend mal et nous somme de changer, ben... ça fera chier  ::P:  Soit on change, et ça veut dire reprendre la com de 0, refaire tous les assets marketing, acheter un autre nom de domaine, etc... soit on change pas, et dans ce cas c'est un peu naze de l'avoir contacté pour ensuite ignorer sa réponse. Bref, c'est un peu la stratégie de l'autruche, je veux bien le concéder, mais sans mauvaises intentions !

Sinon le gameplay c'est effectivement ça, déplacer la goutte le long des ondes pour atteindre la sortie de chaque écran  ::):  Le son n'a par contre pas d'effet gameplay, c'est plus une grosse partie de l'ambiance et du feedback (dans ce qu'on a fait actuellement, il y a de fortes chances pour que le son prenne encore plus d'importance par la suite).

----------


## gros_bidule

Sympa comme tout, et bravo pour l'idée  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Merci  :^_^:

----------


## gros_bidule

Comptes-tu le commercialiser ?
Sur PC ou surtout sur smartphone il devrait trouver son public.

----------


## Grhyll

Ouip, à terme on aimerait le commercialiser. Il y a encore plein d'inconnues, notamment sur l'ampleur du projet, mais c'est notre objectif  ::): 
En premier lieu, PC Windows, c'est notre cible prioritaire et celle en fonction de laquelle on réfléchit pour le game design. Ensuite, Mac et Linux s'ils n'ont rien contre nos shaders, et ensuite, à voir... Au niveau des contrôles, ça marcherait sans doute bien sur mobile, mais la taille de l'écran pourrait poser problème :/

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Il y a des ressemblances mais pas de quoi polémiquer à mon sens. J'ai trouvé cela troublant au début mais le gameplay est très différent.

Pour le délai de disparition ce n'était pas par rapport à mon ressenti que j'évoquais le sujet mais peut-être que vous apprécierez de pouvoir moduler le délai pour l'équilibrage, parce que si ça ne colle pas pour un ou deux niveau spécifiques ça implique de repasser tous les niveaux déjà faits au crible.

----------


## Grhyll

Ouais, je vois ce que tu veux dire je pense, mais a priori on peut facilement moduler la difficulté d'un niveau en bougeant un poil les générateurs, ou même en en ajoutant/retirant. On va faire pas mal d'outils de level design en tout cas, donc ça devrait à terme nous permettre de pouvoir bien visualiser les réglages de chaque niveau  ::):  Sans compter que notre level designer est super minutieux (même si évidemment, comme tout dev, à force de jouer au jeu il a un peu perdu de vue la difficulté que ça représente pour un nouveau joueur) !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Peut-être qu'en engageant le dialogue maintenant avec eux, y'a moyen de clarifier avant l'incident diplomatique :P et pourquoi pas faire un "partenariat" en conseillant l'un ou l'autre suivant les préférences des joueurs, eux vous recommande pour se détendre après une session de leur jeu, et vous l'inverse :P 
> 
> Sinon il faudra que je test, je suis pas sûr d'avoir compris le gameplay, faut balader la petite boule sur les ondes?


En termes de communication, j'ai pensé la même chose : rapprocher vos deux projets pourrait donner une meilleure dimension à l'ensemble, quitte, en effet, à développer un vrai partenariat et une mutualisation de moyens.  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

On a updaté quelques petits éléments dans le prototype, et on cherche toujours très fort des gens prêts à tester la chose pour avoir plus d'avis  ::):  
Donc pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore pu tester, n'hésitez plus :D Ca se passe toujours à cette adresse !

A côté de ça, on devrait présenter le jeu le week-end du 22/23 avril au Toulouse Game Show Springbreak (à Toulouse, donc), il y a des gens du coin qui vont y passer ?
Pas encore certain, mais il se pourrait bien qu'on soit également à la Japan Touch à Lyon le même week-end (oui, on est doués d'ubiquité).

----------


## Joq le pecheur

J'avais oublié de préciser la dernière fois je trouve les effets sonores un peu forts !
Bon après j'imagine que vous allez doser ça plus tard, et il vaut mieux que ça pète pour la démo j'imagine  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Tu parles des effets sonores surmixés par rapport à la musique ? Ou bien du son globalement un peu trop fort ?
(On compte effectivement ajouter prochainement une UI très minimaliste pour permettre au joueur de régler le son ^^)

----------


## Pollux568

Petit fun fact : à chaque fois que je cherche "oqo game" sur Facebook avec mon téléphone, je tombe sur une suggestion de page qui est correcte, et en-dessous des suggestions de photos qui, hum, ne semblent pas vraiment correspondre... 
https://tof.cx/image/qqiUz
Je suis le seul à avoir ça ?
(en tout cas j'ai liké  ::): 
La page, hein, pas les photos...)

Bon, sinon c'est vraiment agréable comme jeu ! Je me suis arrêté au niveau où y'a la sorte de petite bestiole qui nous suit (avec 4 émetteurs blancs automatiques, 1 manuel et 1 dont je n'ai pas compris l'utilisation), je ne vois pas comment faire.
J'imagine que vous voulez le rendre compatible tablette, éventuellement mobile ? Ca semble bien s'y prêter en tout cas.

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah les images de la recherche FB ^^' Ca la fout mal XD Perso je ne vois pas de résultat de type "image" quand je cherche ça, j'ai que notre page !
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de tester en tout cas, c'est bête tu t'es arrêté juste avant la fin ! Ceci dit on a viré il y a tout juste quelques jours ce niveau sur lequel tu t'es arrêté pour le remplacer par un autre mieux, mais on a pas encore mis à jour la build :/
Pour ce qui est d'une version mobile, c'est en réflexion oui, je vais prochainement faire un essai dans ce sens, mais je pense qu'on gardera le PC comme plate-forme principale, déjà c'est un peu moins hostile niveau marketing, puis c'est aussi moins de contraintes.

----------


## Grhyll

On sera ce week-end à Toulouse dans les salles du Toulouse Game Show Springbreak, et à Lyon pour la Japan Touch Haru / Geek Zone ! Des gens qui seront dans le coin ?

----------


## yourykiki

Vous serez à Lyon et Toulouse en même temps ?
Je serais bien viendu mais je ne peux point.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Vous serez à Lyon et Toulouse en même temps ?


Mélenchon leur a peut être vendu son hologramme à bon prix.

----------


## Ruvon

Je viens de finir le prototype, l'idée est sympa mais c'est pas forcément mon genre de jeu. En tant qu'énigme ou puzzle dans un jeu qui en comporte plusieurs, why not, mais un jeu basé uniquement sur ce concept, j'hésiterais. Mais c'est très personnel comme ressenti.

Il n'empêche que l'idée est bonne et très bien implémentée.

----------


## Grhyll

Nop, pas d'hologramme  ::):  Simplement on est 3 à Toulouse, avec l'un de nous qui vient de Lyon ! D'où notre omniprésence.





> Je viens de finir le prototype, l'idée est sympa mais c'est pas forcément mon genre de jeu. En tant qu'énigme ou puzzle dans un jeu qui en comporte plusieurs, why not, mais un jeu basé uniquement sur ce concept, j'hésiterais. Mais c'est très personnel comme ressenti.
> 
> Il n'empêche que l'idée est bonne et très bien implémentée.


Eh bien merci ! Je comprends que ça puisse pas être le type de jeu de tout le monde, et effectivement une simple enfilade de puzzles comme ça pourrait lasser sur le long terme, c'est en partie pourquoi on vise une forme légère d'histoire émergente dans la version finale du jeu, pour offrir quelque chose à réfléchir au joueur entre deux niveaux  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Hop, une petite update, puisque suite aux retours du TGS et de la Japan Touch Haru, on a fait quelques ultimes ajustements à notre prototype, et on a décidé de le figer tel quel, pour commencer le Vrai travail sur le Vrai jeu ! (Oui, il était temps :D )
Du coup pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore posé la patte sur le prototype, n'hésitez plus, il est toujours à la même adresse  ::): 

Voilà un mockup de la refonte graphique sur laquelle notre artiste est en train de travailler, rien de certain encore, mais les avis sont les bienvenus !



Du coup les choses sérieuses commencent pour nous, on va réfléchir un peu plus profondément à la structure narrative qu'on veut donner au jeu, au nombre de niveaux, etc... Dans l'idéal, on aimerait que le dév ne dépasse pas un an, mais c'est une limite très souple. On fait ça tranquillement à notre rythme, sans trop de contrainte pour l'instant  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Les nouvelles ne sont pas bien régulières, mais on avance  ::): 

Une petite fournée de gifs sur quelques uns de nos chantiers :


Nouveaux designs pour le background, les ondes et le joueur ! Il devrait y avoir plusieurs "biomes" dans le jeu final, pour l'instant on se concentre sur un seul, mais il nous reste encore pas mal de boulot pour en faire un véritable tout cohérent  ::): 


Allez, c'est anecdotique mais j'en suis fier : le nouveau VFX de respawn \o/ 


Et bien sûr, de nouveaux types d'ondes en chantier, puisqu'il y a des chances que ce soit quand même une bonne partie du jeu !

A côté de ça, on se creuse toujours pas mal la tête sur d'autres aspects, genre la narration, mais on a surtout passé ces derniers temps à fignoler une nouvelle démo, puisqu'on sera à partir de demain à la Japan Expo à Paris  ::lol::  (Enfin, pas moi, en fait, mais mes deux collègues y seront !) Je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait grand monde dans le coin qui y aille, mais si c'est le cas, tenez-moi au courant :D

----------


## Grhyll

Damn, j'ai laissé le sujet arriver en deuxième page, ça va pas, d'autant qu'il y a quelques trucs à raconter !

Pour commencer, il y a deux semaines nous étions à Strasbourg pour le Festival Européen du Film Fantastique (de Strasbourg, mais c'est redondant du coup), et nous y avons remporté le prix ARTE Creative \o/ 
Sacré coup de boost pour notre motivation (bon, on était motivés de toute façon hein, mais ça fait pas de mal dirons-nous !). 

Ensuite, on a nouveau teaser, sur lequel je serais curieux d'avoir des avis :



Et enfin, on sera ce week-end à Bordeaux pour le festival Animasia, dans le cadre de l'Indie Game Factory ! Des canards qui y seront aussi ?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Ah oui ça a bien changé ! beau travail

----------


## Pollux568

Bravo pour votre prix !

J'aime bien votre trailer aussi, surtout au niveau sonore. C'est bien rythmé, c'est propre, c'est agréable à regarder.

Ca a l'air d'être sur la bonne voie en tout cas !

(Je serais bien venu à Bordeaux tester la dernière version mais c'est à quelques milliers de kilomètres de chez moi...)

----------


## Grhyll

Thanks  ::):  Quelques milliers de km, ça commence à faire en effet, c'est déjà pénible de faire Toulouse-Bordeaux en train, donc bon ^^'

----------


## Leirahn

Je viens de tester le proto et je trouve le jeu sympa mais je me demande si j'aurais le courage de me poser régulièrement devant mon écran de pc pour y jouer. 
Vous ne prévoyez de le sortir que sur Steam ?

----------


## Grhyll

Hoyz !
Le jeu final devrait être un peu moins agressif pour les yeux et plus reposant, le proto initial était vraiment en mode puzzle, là où on se dirige vers quelque chose d'un peu plus narratif et zen  ::):  (Et on vise une durée de vie d'environ 2h, donc pas une suite infinie de puzzles ^^')
Mais on considère tout à fait sérieusement une sortie sur consoles et mobile, sur tablette notamment c'est pas désagréable à jouer !

----------


## Grhyll

Le week-end dernier, c'était le Toulouse Game Show (à Toulouse, si si je vous assure), et c'était fun \o/

Du coup on s'est dit qu'il était peut-être temps de mettre à jour notre démo en ligne, et après pas mal de boulot (trop), voilà qui est enfin chose faite  :^_^: 

Ca dure une vingtaine de minutes, ça ne devrait pas ramer même dans votre navigateur et ça se passe ICI ! Lâchez vos com ouaich. Wesh. Mh. J'ai un doute sur l'orthographe.

----------


## Pollux568

Achievement unlocked: "Prix du Psychotrope" :D
( https://www.canardpc.com/375/make-so...-prix-speciaux )

Et y'a moyen de tester ce délire psychédélique ?

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah oui je suis fier ^^ Ca se teste sur Itch.io (https://grhyll.itch.io/katamaris-gate), avec tous les autres participants (https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...e-2018/entries) \o/

----------


## Galdred

Coucou,
Vous passez à la Paris Play By Plax?

----------


## Grhyll

Holà !
Oui finalement on y va  ::):  Je les ai contactés pas longtemps après notre discussion sur Twitter ! Tu vas y passer, à défaut d'y avoir un stand ?

----------


## Pollux568

Je viens d'envoyer un message pour la Paris Play By Plax (suite au telex dans CPC...), mais je n'ai pas encore eu de réponse.
Vous avez fait comment ? Vous avez un stand ? C'est payant ?

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai pris contact avec Delphin Druelle via Twitter, je sais pas vraiment où ils en sont mais c'est pas impossible que tout soit pris :/ Sinon oui on a un stand, et c'est effectivement payant !

----------


## Pollux568

C'te classe !
https://www.canardpc.com/386/cercle-...s-paraitre-oqo

Bravo les gars  :B):   :B):   :B):

----------


## Tomlab

Comme je suis abonné, j'ai aussi vu l'article ! Visuellement le jeu a l'air d'avoir beaucoup évolué ! Bravo à l'équipe  :;):

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Wah bravo!
Je ne l'ai pas encore lu car j'ai toujours 3 canards de retard  ::): 

Il me semble que le jeu a été aussi mis en avant lors d'un event je crois avoir vu passé quelque chose sur twitter ?
J'ai l'impression que la mayonnaise prend bien.

----------


## Grhyll

Haan je l'avais pas encore vu (je suis plus team papier, et comme toi Joq j'ai souvent un peu de retard ^^') !

En effet le jeu évolue à son rythme :D Vous aurez sûrement remarqué qu'on communique pas des masses dessus depuis un certain temps, mais c'est essentiellement parce qu'on cherche un publisher (et aussi parce que j'ai souvent l'impression que j'ai rien d'assez intéressant à dire pour que ça mérite de faire un post ^^').

Ceci dit ça progresse, on était à la Gamescom la semaine dernière, et c'était vraiment cool, on a rencontré plein de gens intéressant, et Rami Ismail nous a même listé dans son top 3 des jeux vus à la Gamescom :D

----------


## Pollux568

Spotted: Guest star au festival Addon  ::P: 
https://twitter.com/ADDON_EVENT/stat...421740544?s=19

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah ouais je vais blablatter là-bas, mais à propos de Haven et non à propos d'oQo ^^' Les talks sur oQo ça sera dans un an ou deux si tout va bien !

----------


## Grhyll

Bon, le titre de la discussion n'est plus bon, puisque maintenant le jeu s'appelle *Onde*  ::lol:: 




On bosse avec le publisher Mixtvision pour une sortie sur PC prévue dans pas si longtemps ! (Et iOS et Switch un peu plus tard !)

Et bien sûr... vous pouvez wishliiist /o/ https://store.steampowered.com/app/1676910/Onde/

----------


## Grhyll

Et j'en profite pour dire qu'une démo est dispo pendant la Gamescom, pour les personnes curieuses ^^

----------

